# Using coal slag for shrimp :$



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Well I'm looking at starting a 8-15 10gal shrimp rack, but I'm not rich and don't have 400$ to spend on 20lb bags of black moonsand or black fluorite. 

I hear good things about it and then there's people saying it can leach copper and nickel which is terrible for shrimps! 

I also should note I want a black substrate, nothing else.

Any one use this for their shrimps? What brand do you suggest? Looking for any info and personal experience I can find.

Also should note I will only be keeping neo species in my tanks.


----------

